# the reject flag



## azpix (Sep 21, 2008)

do items flagged reject automatically get deleted or is it a manual process?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Sep 21, 2008)

You still need to remove them. The reject flag is a way for you to mark possible deletions. Once you have them flagged you can use the *delete rejected photos* command under the *Photo* menu in the Library to delete them in one step.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 21, 2008)

That is if you have flagged your rejects with the X flag...


----------

